# latex admix vs modified



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

is using liquid latex with dryset better than just using a modified thinset? or is that just an old school way of doing things?


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

It all depends on what type of tile you're using and the surface you're tiling over. If this is your slab job, kerbond/keralastic is a very good thin-set to use over a slab.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

I typically carry a modifying additive so that I don't have to carry multiple types of thinset. I like Mapei products. I typically combined Kerabond with Keralastic additive as most of my applications are with DITRA over plywood substrates. 

Different additives can be used for different substrates. Make sure you know what you are using before you begin your application.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The application will determine what to use. 

Typically, a latex additive will be stronger than an economical modified thinset. 

I too like to carry 1 type of thinset and just add the latex when a modified is needed. But there are situations when you don't need the strength of that combo. Non sag modifieds are better for wall applications.


----------

